# Recent info on Whiski Jack at Whistler Creek?



## matbec (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi, everyone! 

Has anyone stayed at Whiski Jack at Whistler Creek (RCI 0484) recently? I've checked the TUG reviews and the last review was before 1995. Any info (especially for mid-summer visits) would be much appreciated. 

TIA


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 11, 2008)

Nothing on the resort, but the Whistler Creekside area has undergone a significant up grade in the past 4-5 years. Most of the building in the Whistler area has been in the creekside area. With new shops and restaurants. The area is about 4 miles down the road from the main whistler village so you need to drive to get to the main village but still a nice area. 

Hope that helps


----------



## matbec (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Bill. We're trying to decide whether or not to plan for two weeks - split between Banff and Whistler (with day trips to Vancouver/Victoria) - or if that would be just too much for a two week trip. When I did my initial search this morning, this resort showed up for the date that I want in 2010, but it's a little hard to decide when there's only 1 old review of this resort in TUG, and 1 review in RCI. Still researching. I might hold out for other units (and hope that one becomes available). 

Thanks, again.


----------



## eal (Oct 12, 2008)

Whistler Creekside would be ok in the winter because of the skilift located there, but I wouldn't stay there in the summer time.  Look for something right in the townsite or Whiski Jack Ironwood on the golf course.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 12, 2008)

eal said:


> Whistler Creekside would be ok in the winter because of the skilift located there, but I wouldn't stay there in the summer time.  Look for something right in the townsite or Whiski Jack Ironwood on the golf course.


4 years ago that would be my advice too "Don't stay in Creekside"  BUT in light of all the development in the area, my advice is now " Creekside isn't as good as the main village but likely to be OK"


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 12, 2008)

I can't comment specifically on WJ at Whistler Creek, though I am familiar with some of the other WJ properties.

IIRC - Whistler Creek was the first WJ property.  As such it it has fewer amenities.  The units should be quite roomy - it's not unusual for a 2-bedroom in the older WJ properties to be well over 1000 sf. 

You can expect the unit to be clean and in good condition. In appearance the property will likely seem dated; it will probably have typical of 1980's era dark wood finishes and architectural details. But as a WJ property it should be well maintained and clean.

 Because Whistler Creek in not located in the heart of Whistler Village, unlike most other "vintage" WJ properties Whistler Creek does *not* have high night noise levels.  In addition, as mentioned above the Creekside area has been upgraded substantially in recent years.

******

If all you're looking for is nice quiet place to stay while you are in Whistler, Whistler Creek should be perfectly fine.  If amenities are important to you (hot tub, swimming pool, exercise room, etc.) you should consider another property.

*******

Should you take this unit (or any other WJ unit) be aware that check-in for all WJ units is at one central location in Whistler Village. Some of the WJ properties (such as the Creekside properties and Ironwood) are 5 to 10 km from the Whistler Village check-in.


----------



## Keitht (Oct 12, 2008)

I appreciate that you are asking for recent experience of the resort and ours isn't that - we stayed there in 1998!  Some things won't have changed though.  It is a couple of miles outside of Whistler village and up a fairly steep hill so a car is an absolute necessity.  We used taxis in the evenings and they were readily available, and cheap, at that time.
Even when we stayed there the units were dated and many seemed to be occupied by long stay residents.  If all you want is a base for touring it will probably be fine, but I would want to stay in the village if we went back.


----------



## matbec (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi, everyone. Thanks so much for all your pointers. We're looking for comfortable accomodations - it doesn't have to be in the heart of Whistler - in an area where there's lots of activities in the summer, and at least a swimming pool where the kids can expend some energy.  

Considering that we're planning for summer 2010, we'll probably wait a bit more and see what other inventory pops up. Thanks again!


----------

